# ECLAIRAGE CLAVIER + astuce



## Novice (31 Janvier 2005)

J'ai le sentiment qu'il est impossible d'éclairer les claviers de powerbook 12". Quelqu'un peut-il me le confirmer ?
MERCI !!!

Sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il une petite astuce pour nettoyer ce même powerbook qui dès qu'on le touche se salit ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

oui, le clavier des 12" n'est pas rétro-éclairer, la meilleur moyen de nettoyer les touches c'est d'utiliser un coton tige imbibé d'alcool a 90°c


----------



## chupastar (31 Janvier 2005)

Et une bombe d'air sec de temps en temps ne lui ferait pas de mal non plus.


----------



## Novice (31 Janvier 2005)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Il y'a aussi un truc qui ne trahi pas, mais bon, se laver les mains, ca évite de salir sa machine.
Et pour ceux qui transpire bcp des mains, vous pouvez prendre une boite de petites lingettes a coté de vous.

On est jamais assez prudent pour son mac.


----------

